# metallic paint/martha stewart



## sagebrush123

Anyone here use this metallic paint?

I will be doing the foyer ceiling and walls in a color called Kiwi peel(which is gold) go figure that?

Is it better to base coat with a darker color or can I put it right over the primer? Does it also roll out nicely and even or show alot of movement?

If anyone here has used it, and has any suggestions, that would be great to hear from you...
thanks


----------



## Different Strokes

sagebrush123 said:


> Anyone here use this metallic paint?
> 
> I will be doing the foyer ceiling and walls in a color called Kiwi peel(which is gold) go figure that?
> 
> Is it better to base coat with a darker color or can I put it right over the primer? Does it also roll out nicely and even or show alot of movement?
> 
> If anyone here has used it, and has any suggestions, that would be great to hear from you...
> thanks


RUN Forrest RUN.

Are you planning to spray the metallic?


----------



## michael tust

sagebrush123 said:


> Anyone here use this metallic paint?
> 
> I will be doing the foyer ceiling and walls in a color called Kiwi peel(which is gold) go figure that?
> 
> Is it better to base coat with a darker color or can I put it right over the primer? Does it also roll out nicely and even or show alot of movement?
> 
> If anyone here has used it, and has any suggestions, that would be great to hear from you...
> thanks


 I think if possible, I would spray. Even if it took a day to tape off.... Metallic Paint can be very difficult to roll. I am not familiar with Martha Stewart's Product, but if you are going for solid coverage,I would tint a color very close to the metallic color , to avoid more coats of metallic. A conventional sprayer is ideal.



Michael Tust


----------



## Rob

I have not used the Martha Stewart, but have used a different brand. Prime with a close color and sprayed.


----------



## NCPaint1

Is it just the pic? It looks like there's vertical lines in it. Thats still one of the better jobs ive seen done with metallic. Those are some incredibly difficult products to work with.


----------



## Wood511

I thought Martha Stewart paint was gone? It hasn't been in my area for several years now.


----------



## Painter Girl

I am more familiar with the Modern Masters Metallics which are a challenge to roll out evenly. A base coat (can be just a tinted primer) that closely resembles the metallic paint color would be better to go over from a coverage stand point. You can add an extender (Modern Masters calls theirs Extender for Rolling) to it to keep that wet edge going when rolling and use a 3/8" nap cover but be prepared to top it off all in the same direction. Because it is so light reflective you can see every roller line just because the slight texture from the roller catches the light. Your best bet is to spray it with an HVLP as a conventional airless compresses the metallic particles too much resulting in a very uneven finish where some portions look shinier than others. Be ready to apply at least 2 coats of finish either way and possible a 3rd. If you do end up rolling after you cut in with a brush you may want to roll over the brush strokes otherwise the brush strokes will really be pronounced.


----------



## sagebrush123

thanks for the suggestions. Martha Steward is being sold in my area now thru Home Depot.

I know it will be tricky.

I plan on painting a color close to the metallic and paint it in an eggshell so I can move it around easier than applying to a primered wall....the foyer is twelve feet ceilings and walls so part of the height can be a blessing and possibly a curse...shall see 'bout that. I will do a test run to see what the product behaves like.

The issue I may have with HVLP...is that I recall painting upside down or somewhat inverted was an issue....and they are slow in comparison to airless..
and I know what you mean about an airless and the building up of shine.

There are not alot of artistic faux paints around here, but am familiar with modern masters. The Benjamin Moore dealer in the bay area of san diego had the bomb supplies for any tripped out project.

Two and three coats doesn't scare me.....painting is a labor of love afterall!

I may have someone cut and I roll to keep the combo wet....too often I see funky tracks with deep based colors from cutting/drying first or cutting to wide-heavy and not rolling tight.....

the wall looks great.


----------



## sagebrush123

MARTHA IS ETERNAL!!!!:jester:


----------



## sagebrush123

Also, I would not have to tape much off- the front door is masked at the moment and it is new construction......right now...everything in that area is just primer. 

This kind of stuff makes me nervous and excited all the same time!:thumbup:


----------



## Different Strokes

sagebrush123 said:


> thanks for the suggestions. Martha Steward is being sold in my area now thru Home Depot.
> 
> I know it will be tricky.
> 
> I plan on painting a color close to the metallic and paint it in an eggshell so I can move it around easier than applying to a primered wall....the foyer is twelve feet ceilings and walls so part of the height can be a blessing and possibly a curse...shall see 'bout that. I will do a test run to see what the product behaves like.
> 
> The issue I may have with HVLP...is that I recall painting upside down or somewhat inverted was an issue....and they are slow in comparison to airless..
> and I know what you mean about an airless and the building up of shine.
> 
> There are not alot of artistic faux paints around here, but am familiar with modern masters. The Benjamin Moore dealer in the bay area of san diego had the bomb supplies for any tripped out project.
> 
> Two and three coats doesn't scare me.....painting is a labor of love afterall!
> 
> I may have someone cut and I roll to keep the combo wet....too often I see funky tracks with deep based colors from cutting/drying first or cutting to wide-heavy and not rolling tight.....
> 
> the wall looks great.


Let us know how it works for you Sage! I wish you the best of luck, i really do. I have worked with metallics before and had a horrible time with them. Unless you're planning on using an Hvlp, I would def recommend talking with your client and explaining that the finish wont be totally uniform. Using an airless can also make for headaches with fingering. Even if it isn't the paint that is fingering but the actual metallics "in" the paint that spray heavier out toward the edges of the fan. Hvlp Spraying should distribute the metallic random.... evenly, but random. A roller will lay it on one way or the other, and it reflects light differently depending of the direction of your roll. just my 2 cents, I hope you have better luck than I have had.


----------



## NCPaint1

Use a pressure pot, or pressure assisted HVLP and spraying upside down wont be a problem.


----------



## sagebrush123

a pressure pot? or pressure assisted HVLP.

I have an HVLP set up for lacquer....how do I add more pressure since it is low pressure and how to use pressure pot, with compressor?

what is the cost of this do you guess? 

I am to the metallic stage and gave a sample in a nook that will house a Kimono. I did a base coat in similar color in an eggshell finish. Then rolled two coats with the metallic....it looks funny...

I used a little weenie roller. It says to use martha stewarts mettalic faux roller, but what do you know, Home depot does not sell that, and just the paint.

Don't know if this is worth the hassle.

thanks for suggestions


----------



## Different Strokes

You can roll it with an ear of corn and it will look about the same. 

Like I mentioned earlier, metallics are just not easy to work with. Unless you are comfortable with the equipment needed to give a quality job I would have passed on this one. 

Without knowing your gun set up etc.... Any advice I could give you at this point would be a guess. 

I normally don't change my pressure to my cup gun when shooting metallics, but I do use a specific tip made to spray them.


----------



## sagebrush123

I gave a sample to the HO in the Kimono nook for this very reason.

I have mentioned not doing the foyer, and just sticking to smaller zones like the nook because I can control the product better in small areas vs. large walls and ceilings.

My crab on is that I don't like to be stuck somewhere between wanting to do something nice and not having the proper set-up.

I find myself minimizing my own profession and then wonder why people minimize the painting world. 

I have very high expectations and to some people...they don't care.

Don'r really even enjoy doing anything that is the least bit artistic/faux unless I am working along side someone who can assist me. I had a friend in the past in ca. that was a master visionary and artist. Many jobs came our way together where we could combine our knowledge and did some true wonderful projects.

Thanks to your heads up-I have opted to voice either getting someone else in to do the metallics, since mine is not at a 100% smooth soft look- or minimze the locations.

This particular HO started to want to even use it in the laundry room..which takes the initial bang of a specialty look and overuses it.....loosing the effect.


----------



## thepaintdrop

Wood511 said:


> I thought Martha Stewart paint was gone? It hasn't been in my area for several years now.


Home Depot closed a deal near the end of '09 to secure the MS name. It is currently manufactured by Glidden for them.


----------



## sagebrush123

as a result of reading here and directly due to you Diffrent Strokes, I opted not to do the metallic afterall.....

here is how it played itself out:

unless you are right up on the metallic finish....and I am speaking of this martha stewart style...you cannot even appreciate it....

I painted inside the flat areas of a ceiling(coffard) with an eggshell, matched to the same gold color and it has the same impact as the metallic accent recessed section of wall....so why bother?

glad to KNOW without really knowing, that the metallic is BEST sprayed.

kudos to you and all who answered.

have a great weekend.


----------



## Different Strokes

sagebrush123 said:


> as a result of reading here and directly due to you Diffrent Strokes, I opted not to do the metallic afterall.....
> 
> here is how it played itself out:
> 
> unless you are right up on the metallic finish....and I am speaking of this martha stewart style...you cannot even appreciate it....
> 
> I painted inside the flat areas of a ceiling(coffard) with an eggshell, matched to the same gold color and it has the same impact as the metallic accent recessed section of wall....so why bother?
> 
> glad to KNOW without really knowing, that the metallic is BEST sprayed.
> 
> kudos to you and all who answered.
> 
> have a great weekend.


Good to hear it worked out for you. Funny that's what you ended up doing. I painted a doctors office a few years back and the designer spec'd for an accent wall under the cupboards in every exam room using metallic. I matched it with a regular semigloss. They loved it


----------



## Color Works Augusta

*using metallic paints*

Almost all metallic paints require a colored background basecoat. Bullseye 1-2-3 primer works very well. Application method will show up (remember it is all about light reflection value with paints, nuch more so with metallics). You can either spray for uniformity (which is a serious and tedious process if project is in a house that is occupied), or you can apply the metallic paint and "stipple" it. You can use a stippling brush, or my favorite and easiest is to use a dry cleaning bag (with no ink printed on it) to blend the metallic paint into a more uniform look. This will still require taping off all trim and ceiling so you can get into al corners and seams.


----------



## Different Strokes

Color Works Augusta said:


> Almost all metallic paints require a colored background basecoat. Bullseye 1-2-3 primer works very well. Application method will show up (remember it is all about light reflection value with paints, nuch more so with metallics). You can either spray for uniformity (which is a serious and tedious process if project is in a house that is occupied), or you can apply the metallic paint and "stipple" it. You can use a stippling brush, or my favorite and easiest is to use a dry cleaning bag (with no ink printed on it) to blend the metallic paint into a more uniform look. This will still require taping off all trim and ceiling so you can get into al corners and seams.


How do you charge someone to "stipple" an entire ceiling? :blink:


----------



## Mike's QP

I used ralph lauren metallic the other day, the guys at the paint store said it was so terrible to use, It went on easy, looked great, cut and rolled two coats, you want it ropey or you do not get the look like they have on the sample cards, I bid it expecting it to be upto a 10 hr wall, took me 30 minutes, but it was so dark in the room you couldnt get a good light on it so I applied the candle light finish on top of that to make it pop.


----------



## chicagopainter

Color Works Augusta said:


> Almost all metallic paints require a colored background basecoat. Bullseye 1-2-3 primer works very well. Application method will show up (remember it is all about light reflection value with paints, nuch more so with metallics). You can either spray for uniformity (which is a serious and tedious process if project is in a house that is occupied), or you can apply the metallic paint and "stipple" it. You can use a stippling brush, or my favorite and easiest is to use a dry cleaning bag (with no ink printed on it) to blend the metallic paint into a more uniform look. This will still require taping off all trim and ceiling so you can get into al corners and seams.


I agree with you with the 123. I usually have my tint guy as close as possible match the base coat to the metallic. Tape off ceilings and trim. Use plenty of the recommended extenders. Although harder to work with and more costly the modern masters gives the best look. I highly recommend the clear coat over the top for added durability. I use oil satin as a undercoat and after three coats I get a pounded metal look. The first coat doesn't grab as well to the oil and the resulting high low areas give a cool " pounded" look to the product. As with all decorative finishes patience and sample boards are a must.


----------

